# App to build coils



## outlaw_cloud (3/7/16)

Hi I was looking for a app to help with coil building but every app I download doesn't have Clapton in the selection was looking for something similar to Vape tool on android but can't find anything....any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (3/7/16)

Here you go

https://www.google.co.za/?gws_rd=ssl#q=coil+building+app


----------



## Dubz (3/7/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Hi I was looking for a app to help with coil building but every app I download doesn't have Clapton in the selection was looking for something similar to Vape tool on android but can't find anything....any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't need an app specific for clapton wire. You just select the internal wire - the outer wrap has no effect on the resistance. So if your clapton is 26/32 you just use 26ga as your wire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (3/7/16)

http://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz.asp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/7/16)

Dubz said:


> You don't need an app specific for clapton wire. You just select the internal wire - the outer wrap has no effect on the resistance. So if your clapton is 26/32 you just use 26ga as your wire.



DISCLAIMER: I'm not disagreeing by asking this question.

Please explain this to me, as someone who's new to vaping and electronics, I would expect the current to pass through the outer wrap effecting resistance?

Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (3/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not disagreeing by asking this question.
> 
> Please explain this to me, as someone who's new to vaping and electronics, I would expect the current to pass through the outer wrap effecting resistance?
> 
> Thank you.


Electricity follows the path of the least resistance. Because the outer wrap is so much wire, the resistance will be high - the electricity will pass through the core wire as the resistance is lower.

Some more info...
https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/402qr5/the_theory_behind_clapton_coils/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Electricity follows the path of the least resistance. Because the outer wrap is so much wire, the resistance will be high - the electricity will pass through the core wire as the resistance is lower.
> 
> Some more info...
> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/402qr5/the_theory_behind_clapton_coils/




Can't give two ratings so this counts as a thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (3/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Can't give two ratings so this counts as a thanks


All good


----------

